# Ice Dam Melting Pellets. Do they work?



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I've seen commercials for "toss it on the roof" pellets for ice damming problems.
Have any of you used them? Do they work well?
Any comments?

Thanks!

DM


----------



## Grumpy (Dec 12, 2003)

First off that's just a band aid no matter what. Second it depends on the chemical make up of the pellets. Sodium Chloride (Salt) is damaging to the roof as wella s gutters and metal flashings and may void any warranty you have on the roof. While Calcium Chloride is slightly more gentle, you may still want to check with the manufacturer of your roofing products before throwing them up on your roof.

DO they work? Sure, they melt the snow on the ground, why not on the roof. However again it's a band aid approach. The permanent solution is improved insulation, ventilation, and if the ice is working it's way inside the building then also an ice shield beneath the roofing material.


----------

